
SSL Pinning for Electron - brainsmith
https://github.com/dialogs/electron-ssl-pinning
======
gnkt
[https://github.com/OWASP/CheatSheetSeries/blob/a5ab44faca75d...](https://github.com/OWASP/CheatSheetSeries/blob/a5ab44faca75dbbb2517583c337d010579d7ce81/cheatsheets/Pinning_Cheat_Sheet.md#electron)

